# New to this and hoping to get non-bias answers from hopefully individuals or couples with similar experiences.



## Yankeefan (Nov 20, 2020)

I find it a bit odd doing this since I’ve never done anything like this. Recently or maybe not so recently I’ve been feeling strange about my wife’s behavior. She’s gone from shy and timid to almost playboy centerfold. It started with dramatic weight loss which gave her super confidence. I’m very happy with her progress and confidence but I don’t know maybe I’m just overreacting.


----------



## Nailhead (Sep 21, 2020)

Perhaps your W self-esteem has grown to the positive as a result of her weight loss. Describe your W behavior with you and others.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Yankeefan said:


> I find it a bit odd doing this since I’ve never done anything like this. Recently or maybe not so recently I’ve been feeling strange about my wife’s behavior. She’s gone from shy and timid to almost playboy centerfold. It started with dramatic weight loss which gave her super confidence. I’m very happy with her progress and confidence but I don’t know maybe I’m just overreacting.


If I were you I would really pursue your wife right now. When people lose a lot of weight they feel really good and I think subconsciously the want some pay off. Unfortunately that can lead to problems in the marriage. I think the way to head that off is for you to be that pay off. I also suggest you step up your game like she has.

Keep your eyes open. How is she losing the weight are new friends involved? Has her social life changed, make sure you are a part of that? 

Finally talk to her about it.


----------



## Enigma32 (Jul 6, 2020)

I won't say that your wife is cheating but in a majority of affairs, weight loss happened just before the affair. If I was you, I would keep a closer eye on your wife's actions, specifically if she has some new male "friends" that start appearing.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

She just feels good about herself and feisty. Maybe she wants to go out more or do some activities she wasn't wanting to do before. Just ask her. Hey, it's good to see you so chipper. Are you wanting to get out and do more or anything? (Things I can think of might be go swimming if she was self-conscious before or go dancing or just go to see a band somewhere.) 

Don't YOU become insecure because of this. That would be a recipe for disaster. And neither should you make a BIG deal out of her looking better. You don't want a big contrast between how you acted before and now. Admittedly, it's a fine line. But you just want her to know you always find her attractive. It's a bit of BS, perhaps, but it doesn't hurt to flatter her a little without making her feel you thought she was unattractive before. Teasingly, "I've always thought you were hot, but I didn't expect you to get hotter with age. Bonus." 

Don't neglect to ask her on dates every now and then. Have fun!


----------



## Yankeefan (Nov 20, 2020)

Nailhead said:


> Perhaps your W self-esteem has grown to the positive as a result of her weight loss. Describe your W behavior with you and others.


Thanks I just posted a story more detailed


----------

